# Officer Anthony Haase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*
*Anthony Haase*
Rio Rancho Police Department, New Mexico

End of Watch: Sunday, October 26, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 5 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/26/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Officer Anthony Haase was killed in a single vehicle crash near the intersection of Idalia Road and State Road 528 while responding to a domestic violence call at approximately 3:00 am.

A female subject was being beaten by a male subject, who was also threatening other family members with a gun.

During the response Officer Haase's vehicle left the roadway and struck a ditch.

Officer Haase was sworn in as police officer only five months earlier, but had worked for the Rio Rancho Police Department for one year.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Michael Geier
Rio Rancho Police Department
500 Quantum Rd NE
Rio Rancho, NM 87124

Phone: (505) 891-5900

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22253-officer-anthony-haase#ixzz3HJu5HO3f


----------

